# can you beleave this



## lee hanson (Jul 19, 2010)

It’s National Dog Bite Prevention Week and the U.S. Postal Service wants to educate people on the dangers of attacks and how to prevent them.

Man’s best friend bites more than 4.7 million people — including about 3,000 mail carriers — each year in the United States. More than 800,000 need medical attention for the bites, half of them small children. The elderly and mail carriers are the second and third most reported victims.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 19, 2010)

i was reading this in a news paper to read it your self look for 
By Denise Bonura 
The Record Herald 
Posted May 18, 2010 @ 01:05 PM
Who let the dogs out?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 19, 2010)

Wouldn't suprise me if it was more .


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 19, 2010)

i believe it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 19, 2010)

There are a LOT of people in the US that's a pretty small number...


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 19, 2010)

for real does any one else think these numbers are correct


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the number should be a lot bigger.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 19, 2010)

i just found this on  Dog Bite Law 
Statistics 
The most recent official survey, conducted more than a decade ago, determined there were 4.7 million dog bite victims annually in the USA. A more recent study showed that 1,000 Americans per day are treated in emergency rooms as a result of dog bites. In 2007 there were 33 fatal dog attacks in the USA. Most of the victims who receive medical attention are children, half of whom are bitten in the face. Dog bite losses exceed $1 billion per year, with over $300 million paid by homeowners insurance


----------



## NGaHunter (Jul 19, 2010)

I can believe it...with the 2009 census saying that the population in the US was 307,006,550.....4,700,000 would be a little more than 1%...a very small number


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 20, 2010)

There currently are 74.8 million dogs in the USA. (American Pet Products Manufacturers Association (APPMA) 2007-2008 National Pet Owners Survey


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I am sure there are that many people bitten each year.  After all, a bite can range from a small snip while the dog was reaching to a toy to an all-out mauling.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 20, 2010)

now am not trying to start a fight. if you come back wanting  to argue i will not respond.but why do you think  the news pick only a few dog to put on the evening news.   4.7 million they cant all be pit bulls so why do they most show them rather then show a littel of all of them.like i all ready said am not going to fuss am just asking a simple question.why do you think they dont show other breeds. this post is not a bout pit bull its about all dogs so less try to stay on topic thanks and  i look foward to hearing what you think


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

what am getting at is ,out of 4.7 million dog bites. only a hand full of a couple of breed get shown on tv. do you think this is fair? do you think it would be safe to say the news only report the ones they think you will take time to watch the report on?  last but not least do you think with those numbers its pretty safe to say every breed out there had to contribute a few dog to this bite statistic of 4.7 million?


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 21, 2010)

i think you constantly starting these threads has done more harm to the breed than anything i've seen in a long time. if all pit owners are like you, i see the prob. stubborn and turn a blind eye to any issue. way to go.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> now am not trying to start a fight. if you come back wanting  to argue i will not respond.but why do you think  the news pick only a few dog to put on the evening news.   4.7 million they cant all be pit bulls so why do they most show them rather then show a littel of all of them.like i all ready said am not going to fuss am just asking a simple question.why do you think they dont show other breeds. this post is not a bout pit bull its about all dogs so less try to stay on topic thanks and  i look foward to hearing what you think



Because there's a big difference in a bite from a pom and a bite from a pit . I've yet to figure out why that's so hard for you to comprehend .


----------



## amstaff (Jul 21, 2010)

*here we go again..*

Here is the official smiley for these threads.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 21, 2010)

The question wasn't "do you really believe 4.7million people are bitten by pit bulls each year?"  The question was, "do you really think 4.7 million people are bitten by dogs each year?"

The answer to the people bitten by dogs each year is YES, I do believe 4.7 million people are bitten by dogs each year.  Do I think ALL of the 4.7 million bites are from pit bulls? No, but that's not what that says.  It merely says, "dogs."


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Because there's a big difference in a bite from a pom and a bite from a pit . I've yet to figure out why that's so hard for you to comprehend .



i said this is not about pit bulls its about all dogs every breed out there. so less not turn this in to  a nother pit bull debate i think we all agree that we will never agree about apbt so less not go there,,,,,,,all i asked was why out 4.7 million why does the news only report a hand full of dogs


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> now am not trying to start a fight. if you come back wanting  to argue i will not respond.but why do you think  the news pick only a few dog to put on the evening news.   4.7 million they cant all be pit bulls so why do they most show them rather then show a littel of all of them.like i all ready said am not going to fuss am just asking a simple question.why do you think they dont show other breeds. this post is not a bout pit bull its about all dogs so less try to stay on topic thanks and  i look foward to hearing what you think





lee hanson said:


> what am getting at is ,out of 4.7 million dog bites. only a hand full of a couple of breed get shown on tv. do you think this is fair? do you think it would be safe to say the news only report the ones they think you will take time to watch the report on?  last but not least do you think with those numbers its pretty safe to say every breed out there had to contribute a few dog to this bite statistic of 4.7 million?



like i said am not going to fuss am not going to let this topic be from the above questions.......every one here knows how i fell about apbt and i know how yall fell so there no need to bother with that right now plz read the question again and try to stay on the topic


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i said this is not about pit bulls its about all dogs every breed out there. so less not turn this in to  a nother pit bull debate i think we all agree that we will never agree about apbt so less not go there,,,,,,,all i asked was why out 4.7 million why does the news only report a hand full of dogs



I think the answer is obvious.  The breeds that make the news are the breeds that do the most damage.  

People get shot with BB guns every day.  Wonder why those gunshot victims never get reported on the news…


----------



## maker4life (Jul 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i said this is not about pit bulls its about all dogs every breed out there. so less not turn this in to  a nother pit bull debate i think we all agree that we will never agree about apbt so less not go there,,,,,,,all i asked was why out 4.7 million why does the news only report a hand full of dogs



Then why even post it . It doesn't take a genius to figure out what you're getting at !!!!!!!
 And you were the one that first mentioned PIT BULLS !!!!!!

 I answerd your question . Pit bulls get the most coverage because they kill people when they bite !


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

the report said that kids  are the most atacked. so i would say any dog over 20 lbs would  be a dangerous. but all of them can do harm


----------



## maker4life (Jul 21, 2010)

This is worse than playing cards with my sisters kids . Have at it .


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> i think you constantly starting these threads has done more harm to the breed than anything i've seen in a long time. if all pit owners are like you, i see the prob. stubborn and turn a blind eye to any issue. way to go.



how is that? all i asked is why out 4.7 million dog bites and more then 800,000 of them needing meical attion.. why do we only see a few of these on the news? an it  is only a couple of breeds they show. let me remind you we are talking about all dogs not one breed .now you seem to be rather smart so you  me why we only see a bout  10  of these atacks on the news a year out of 4.7 million


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> why do we only see a few of these on the news? ...why we only see a bout  10  of these atacks on the news a year out of 4.7 million



Several reasons:

1) Various dog breed attacks make for better headlines/more readership or viewers than other breeds.

2) The media only reports on news that they know will draw viewers, and that includes reports with more blood/gore/more debtable parts versus Susie Q got snipped on her finger by her precious little dog when she tried dressing it up like a doll.  

3) If the media reported on all 4.7 million bites out there, there wouldn't be room for other stories.


Trust me, dog bites aren't the only things the media picks and chooses to broadcast.  Every time there is an accident or a fire or whatever, the media is there, but there's very little chance you'll see any inkling of it show up on their programs or in the papers unless there's been a fatality or there's something particular unique about the event.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> Several reasons:
> 
> 1) Various dog breed attacks make for better headlines/more readership or viewers than other breeds.
> 
> ...



thank you k9sar  
  they only report....  what they want... when they want and how they want... with more though given to ratings rather then public safty or giving all the facts...........


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

i know they cant report on every thing but i do think they should balance everything out the best they  can and not pick on certain groups or breeds


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, yes.  That's how the media has always been.  That's why you can see the same event on four different news channels, the way it's reported and the information provided are different on all four.


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 21, 2010)

only the most major bites would make the news. not all murders or robberies make the news either. i've been bit by dogs myself. no news crew.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> only the most major bites would make the news. not all murders or robberies make the news either. i've been bit by dogs myself. no news crew.[/QUOTE


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> Well, yes.  That's how the media has always been.  That's why you can see the same event on four different news channels, the way it's reported and the information provided are different on all four.



i know and people buy every thing they sale


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 21, 2010)

The media's choice of what dog attacks to report is very low on my list of complaints about the media.  News companies are private companies set up to make a profit....of course they are going to stress the dramatic stuff because people like drama.  The news channels also only report bad stuff about political candidates or do their best to influence voters in one way or another according to however the CEO sees fit.  That is a much more disturbing offense in my opinion. 

Not that the media is really what this post is about....you have done everything you can to allude to something along the lines of "The media unjustly portrays pitbulls as dangerous." without actually saying it.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 21, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> The media's choice of what dog attacks to report is very low on my list of complaints about the media.  News companies are private companies set up to make a profit....of course they are going to stress the dramatic stuff because people like drama.  The news channels also only report bad stuff about political candidates or do their best to influence voters in one way or another according to however the CEO sees fit.  That is a much more disturbing offense in my opinion.
> 
> Not that the media is really what this post is about....you have done everything you can to allude to something along the lines of "The media unjustly portrays pitbulls as dangerous." without actually saying it.


i did not say that .but i wouldn't disagree. i think the media is a tool to control people . before  some one turn what i just said in to some thing crazy i don't mean actual mind control.


----------



## CFGD (Jul 22, 2010)

do the math...

media hype/biased reporting +
"pit bull mauls baby"
=ratings
=ad revenue=uneducated public+public misconception=breed specific legislation

DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE..THE MATRIX HAS YOU!! FREE YOUR MIND.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jul 22, 2010)

The reason the media choose to show pitbull/rotweiller attacks and not others has to do with several reasons. First of all...they didn't all sit down at one point and say "ok, lets pick a dog, and from here on out we'll only show attacks made by these dogs." The reason these dogs get singled out is because in the past some people bred these dogs to be mean/aggressive to be used as protection, and in some cases, fighting. Now I'm not accusing the entire breed of being bred this way, in fact, the pit bull was once considered the "all-American family dog." What you're seeing now is the result of a few bad individuals who trained their dogs to be aggressive, and those dogs hurt/killed someone or someone's child. This happened a few times, and the breed built a reputation for itself that the media has used. What we have now is an easily recognizeable dog with a reputation of being aggressive-the viewer doesn't have to "think" when they see the headlines "Toddler attacked by Pitbull." They know exactly what a pitbull looks like, and they know it has a reputation for being dangerous. If it read "Airedale Terrier attacks toddler," not everyone knows what an Airdale terrier is, and therefore they can't relate as well to the story. So, is the pitbull unfairly portrayed as being a mean breed, with few exceptions-probably. Doesn't mean I don't get nervous when I see one walking up the road by itself, or give one that's on a leash a little extra room on the sidewalk when I walk by. Fact is, even though most people are smart enough to realize that the whole breed isn't that way, they DO have a reputation of being dangerous . If you want to blame someone for the way pitbulls get portrayed though, the people you need to be pointing your finger at are the ones who train their dogs to be dangerous.


----------



## Powerstroke_4x4_08 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think we should make it illegal to own dogs in America, everyone has to have kittys just so lee has something to talk about everyday.....


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 23, 2010)

you know kitty cats will kill babies right?


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

Powerstroke_4x4_08 said:


> I think we should make it illegal to own dogs in America, everyone has to have kittys just so lee has something to talk about everyday.....





bearpugh said:


> you know kitty cats will kill babies right?



for two people that dont like me, and hate my post's yall sure do keep bringing them back up  to the top of the forum .my last post was 7-21-2010. you kept it a live thank you. i knew deep donw you supported what am doing.and for that may god bless you and yours


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> for two people that dont like me, and hate my post's yall sure do keep bringing them back up  to the top of the forum .my last post was 7-21-2010. you kept it a live thank you. i knew deep donw you supported what am doing.and for that may god bless you and yours



boy oh boy  

This is just getting silly now...


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

ThaDuck said:


> boy oh boy
> 
> This is just getting silly now...



i  know  every topic i start these two come it and get so far  that it not even funny then they try to blame it on me.this post is about 4.7million dog that bite but only a few make the news.and its only a hand full of breeds . they keep saying pit bull not me .i dont under stand why they even open the post when they see my name guess it because they cant pass up a chance to be rude ,mean or attack others .


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> do the math...
> 
> media hype/biased reporting +
> "pit bull mauls baby"
> ...



x2


----------



## maker4life (Jul 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> now am not trying to start a fight. if you come back wanting  to argue i will not respond.but why do you think  the news pick only a few dog to put on the evening news.   4.7 million they cant all be pit bulls so why do they most show them rather then show a littel of all of them.like i all ready said am not going to fuss am just asking a simple question.why do you think they dont show other breeds. this post is not a bout pit bull its about all dogs so less try to stay on topic thanks and  i look foward to hearing what you think



Just to clarify things , YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE TO MENTION PIT BULLS !


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 23, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i  know  every topic i start these two come it and get so far  that it not even funny then they try to blame it on me.this post is about 4.7million dog that bite but only a few make the news.and its only a hand full of breeds . they keep saying pit bull not me .i dont under stand why they even open the post when they see my name guess it because they cant pass up a chance to be rude ,mean or attack others .



Am I missing something? I don't remember this part being in the original post.


----------



## dgilles (Jul 23, 2010)

It said dogs but you changed it to pitbulls. Why?


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i said this is not about pit bulls its about all dogs every breed out there. so less not turn this in to  a nother pit bull debate i think we all agree that we will never agree about apbt so less not go there,,,,,,,all i asked was why out 4.7 million why does the news only report a hand full of dogs





lee hanson said:


> like i said am not going to fuss am not going to let this topic be from the above questions.......every one here knows how i fell about apbt and i know how yall fell so there no need to bother with that right now plz read the question again and try to stay on the topic





maker4life said:


> Just to clarify things , YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE TO MENTION PIT BULLS !



my intent was not to turn this in to a  pit bull post or debate i  just wanted know why they mostly show pit but rather then showing a little of all of the breeds that bite.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 23, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Am I missing something? I don't remember this part being in the original post.



 what do you mean?


----------



## firemanseth3 (Jul 23, 2010)

*This is really getting old.*

Being a pitbull owner myself, i truly wish i could convince everyone in the world what a great breed of dog they are and theat for the most part it is just bad owners. There are APBT cases though where it's not bad owners it is sometimes just the dog itself that decides to act out. This caqn and does happen with all breeds not just APBT's. Yes they do get a bad rap from the media and many people out there, yes BSL is wrong in my eyes, but the fact is you are barking up the wrong tree here. Most people here will agree with me on that i feel confident. This form is not you place to start arguments(which you seem to regularly do) It's not your place to harass people by calling them(whitetiger) or send tons of pm's and post to everyone. Yes you opinions are you own and i'm sure you feel very strongly about them but for the most part keep them to yourself please. I have noticed things you have said and that others have said about you where you are really starting to get people peeved. I beleive you are doing more to hurt the breed on here than you are to help them. Arguing does no good with someone who's not wiolling to listen. WEhen it comes to APBT's they are generally something people have to experience for themselves to have there minds changed (as with most anything). If a person can't experience and tahey don't know you they're usually not just going to take you at your word. Relax. If you want to save the breed and help them then do it in a calm way and don't start fights. Also i beleive you need to do a little bit more research on the history of the pitbull terrier. You're not exactly as informed on them as you think you are. Just because you own a couple of boss american bullies( a far cry from what a real pitbull is supposed to be) doesn't make you an expert. Get educated then try to go out and be an ambassador for the breed not a nuissance.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Jul 23, 2010)

And seriously please learn to, or at least take the time to try and learn to spell and use correct grammer so taht everyone can understand what exactly the message is you are trying to get across. Sometimes it's really hard


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 24, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> Being a pitbull owner myself, i truly wish i could convince everyone in the world what a great breed of dog they are and theat for the most part it is just bad owners. There are APBT cases though where it's not bad owners it is sometimes just the dog itself that decides to act out. This caqn and does happen with all breeds not just APBT's. Yes they do get a bad rap from the media and many people out there, yes BSL is wrong in my eyes, but the fact is you are barking up the wrong tree here. Most people here will agree with me on that i feel confident. This form is not you place to start arguments(which you seem to regularly do) It's not your place to harass people by calling them(whitetiger) or send tons of pm's and post to everyone. Yes you opinions are you own and i'm sure you feel very strongly about them but for the most part keep them to yourself please. I have noticed things you have said and that others have said about you where you are really starting to get people peeved. I beleive you are doing more to hurt the breed on here than you are to help them. Arguing does no good with someone who's not wiolling to listen. WEhen it comes to APBT's they are generally something people have to experience for themselves to have there minds changed (as with most anything). If a person can't experience and tahey don't know you they're usually not just going to take you at your word. Relax. If you want to save the breed and help them then do it in a calm way and don't start fights. Also i beleive you need to do a little bit more research on the history of the pitbull terrier. You're not exactly as informed on them as you think you are. Just because you own a couple of boss american bullies( a far cry from what a real pitbull is supposed to be) doesn't make you an expert. Get educated then try to go out and be an ambassador for the breed not a nuissance.



i see what your saying .maybe your right. and as far as the am bullys go i just got in ton them about a year ago. but for about ten years now i have had some really nice really tight bred game dogs.i got in to the bullies so i dont have to worrie as much about where my pups will end up


----------



## maker4life (Jul 24, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> Being a pitbull owner myself, i truly wish i could convince everyone in the world what a great breed of dog they are and theat for the most part it is just bad owners. There are APBT cases though where it's not bad owners it is sometimes just the dog itself that decides to act out. This caqn and does happen with all breeds not just APBT's. Yes they do get a bad rap from the media and many people out there, yes BSL is wrong in my eyes, but the fact is you are barking up the wrong tree here. Most people here will agree with me on that i feel confident. This form is not you place to start arguments(which you seem to regularly do) It's not your place to harass people by calling them(whitetiger) or send tons of pm's and post to everyone. Yes you opinions are you own and i'm sure you feel very strongly about them but for the most part keep them to yourself please. I have noticed things you have said and that others have said about you where you are really starting to get people peeved. I beleive you are doing more to hurt the breed on here than you are to help them. Arguing does no good with someone who's not wiolling to listen. WEhen it comes to APBT's they are generally something people have to experience for themselves to have there minds changed (as with most anything). If a person can't experience and tahey don't know you they're usually not just going to take you at your word. Relax. If you want to save the breed and help them then do it in a calm way and don't start fights. Also i beleive you need to do a little bit more research on the history of the pitbull terrier. You're not exactly as informed on them as you think you are. Just because you own a couple of boss american bullies( a far cry from what a real pitbull is supposed to be) doesn't make you an expert. Get educated then try to go out and be an ambassador for the breed not a nuissance.



I think most folks on here like dogs in general . I for one have no problem with bulldogs and am absolutely 100% against bsl . These threads just get old , especialy when they start out and then just because someone doesn't get the answer he's looking for he get's defensive .


----------



## coggins (Jul 24, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> And seriously please learn to, or at least take the time to try and learn to spell and use correct grammer so taht everyone can understand what exactly the message is you are trying to get across. Sometimes it's really hard



X2 I never had any problems with pitbulls until i kept seeing these provacative and illadvised posts.  For goodness sakes give it a rest!!!


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 24, 2010)

coggins said:


> X2 I never had any problems with pitbulls until i kept seeing these provacative and illadvised posts.  For goodness sakes give it a rest!!!


----------

